

David Foster Wallace: Transcript of 1998 phone interview - garret
http://www.slate.com/blogs/blogs/scocca/archive/2010/11/22/i-m-not-a-journalist-and-i-don-t-pretend-to-be-one-david-foster-wallace-on-nonfiction-1998-part-1.aspx

======
zachster
Thanks for this. Very appreciated. I miss him.

